# Rico turned 1 year old today!



## RICO (Oct 11, 2011)

Happy birthday to my handsome boy! <3


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday Rico!!!!!


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Happy b'day Rico....i left a squirrel in a tree for you.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome, wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: *Rico!! and many more*


----------



## RICO (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank for all the birthday wishes! Unfortunatley he had to go to the vet as well today =(


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh no fair! The vet on your birthday?? He looks happy with his cake


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday!
And boy does he ever look happy


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Rico. Rico, you have a very nice looking cake.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Rico!
!:cake: Have a great year handsome boy!


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Rico is adorable! Happy Birthday handsome puppy! 
I LOVE that cake!


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

He looks so sweet and happy. Happy birthday!


----------

